# Perfect stone for grinding and flattening tools and other stones.



## donwilwol

I just purchased a set of DiaSharp stones used off ebay. It was kind of an impulse buy, but I can use the course to flatten my oil stones, and may wind up just sharpening with the DMT's. We will have to compare notes and see what the difference really is.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I have read that the DiaSharp stones cut a little faster then the one I have which is the DuoSharp. The DiaSharp stones don't have all the holes to prevent the clogging so you actually have more diamonds on the surface of the stone.

I think you will like the coarse stones for flattening backs of your irons and repairing an edge. The coarse one should work well on the oil stone as well.

I am thinking of picking up the fine and extra fine Duosharp sometime in the future.


----------



## lj61673

Nice pick up Dan. I too have the 10" coarse/extra coarse DuoSharp. I use the extra coarse side for shaping new bevels and the coarse side for flattening my Shapton glass stones. Works great.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am glad to hear the DMT stones fit the bill. I am eager to know how they well they last with regular use.

Thanks for the review Dan.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thanks for the rewiew Dan 

can you tell me the wide and length it is in cm

Dennis


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks for posting, the size sounds like a real plus. I may put one of these on next yrs christmas list.


----------



## Kentuk55

thnx for the review. very good


----------



## Dcase

Dennis, The stone is 3in x 10in I have no idea how many cm that is but you can probably figure it out based on the inches?


----------



## Bertha

Dammit, Dan. Now I've got to have this.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s Dan 
it was the first picture that is looking a little werd when you come up with the meassurment 
1 imperial UK inch = 2,54 cm (not to confuse it with the nordich inch´s …LOL ) (you can see the different
in one of swirts blogs )
so its 7,62 cm X 25,40 cm

Dennis


----------



## stefang

I've been using the DMT duo sharp plate for several years with 600 grit on one side and 1200 on the other.


----------



## Karson

I have the DiaSharp in the extra extra fine I think it's 3 micron and 8000 grit. It is a nice stone to do the final work.

I've also got a course and mdeium and fine in the dia stones, but the new one is the extra/extra fine.

I carry around a fine 1200 grit (credit card size) in my pocket for the quick touch up of knives and Forster bits at the toy workshop.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm beginning to like my diamond stones. I took another swipe at sharpening my krenov style smoother. I like the DMT's for flattening the back of the irons better to, they seem to cut a little quicker, and they are 3" wide. I know some of it is the fact I've just gotten better at sharpening, but the DMT's are quickly growing on me.

I can see where the DuoSharp would be worth a little extra. The hole through out the stone would be beneficial. With Thats said, I'm sure I'll be happy with mine for a while.


----------

